# Found embryo sac in bath?!



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry TMI.... had BFN negative a week ago. Because had a faint positive follwed by a digital negative I carried on Cyclagest for 5 days until clinic reopened for blood test. Test was negative. Stopped meds on Wednesday, got my period Friday. In bath this evening found small fleshy thing with clot of blood inside. Looked like little sac of flesh containing dark blood. Was this the embryo? What else could it have been?! Bigger than I would expect. Has anyone experienced similar?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it's more likely that it was just a clot from an extra thick lining. To put it into perspective I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks and each sac was barely bigger than an egg then and I wouldn't have noticed if I'd not been looking out for it (and in the worst pain of my life!) even then I had huge amounts of clots coming out from just the lining. 

As early as you mention it would probably only just implanted and not had a chance to become a sac etc x


----------

